# Thrunite TN36 (3xMK-R, 4x18650) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2015)

The TN36 is the latest member in the high-output TN3x line of flashlights from Thrunite. But this model is distinctive for a couple of reasons – it is the highest output light made by Thrunite to date, and it is far more compact than any of the TN3x predecessors. It also based around three high-output MK-R emitters. 

Taken together, it's pretty clear that this is going to be a super high output "floody" style beam. Let's see how it compares to other lights in this high output class … 

*Manufacturer/Dealer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the dealer/manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: 3x CREE MK-R
Runs on: 4x 18650 
Working Voltage: 10.5 - 17.5 V.
Output mode/Runtime: Strobe(6510 lumens /137 minutes), Turbo(6510 lumens /119 minutes), High(2280 lumens /194 minutes), Medium(785 lumens /587minutes ), Low(116 lumens /54 hrs), Moonlight(1.6 lumens /33 days).
Max output of TN36 NW is a bit less than TN36 CW.
Peak Beam Intensity: 22,400cd.
Max beam distance: 299m.
Compact flood flashlight with high quality beam from orange peel reflector.
Cree MK-R LED technology gives great light efficiency.
Advanced electronic switch with low voltage indication for silent operation.
ThruNite ITC (intelligent temperature control) technology to prevent possible light damage from overheating.
Six modes: firefly, low, medium, high, turbo and strobe.
Reversed polarity protection system prevents damage to the light.
Ultra clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
Aircraft grade aluminum body structure with knurling for firm grip.
Premium type III hard anodized anti-abrasive finish.
Memory function to set any mode (except for firefly, turbo and strobe) for immediate use.
Impact resistant: 2 meters.
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard (1.5meters).
Weight: 390g without battery.
Dimensions: 125.8 mm in length x64 mm in diameter.
Accessories: Holster x1 Spare, O ring x2, Battery Carrier x1(inside the flashlight).
MSRP: ~$200






Packaging is the standard hard cardboard box from Thrunite, with packing foam inside. Included with the light are several spare O-rings (of different thicknesses), holster with Velcro closing flap, spare clear switch cover, and manual. Note that there is no wrist-strap provided (nor an obvious place to attach one). I will discuss the purpose of the spare switch cover later in this review.













From left to right: Xtar Protected 18650 3100mAh; Thrunite TN36; Niwalker MiniMax Nova MM15, MM18; Nitecore TM11.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Thrunite TN36*: Weight: 390.4g, Length: 125.4mm, Width (bezel): 64.0mm
*Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2)*: Weight: 571.4g (723g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 78.9mm

*Eagletac SX25L3 3x18650*: Weight: 315.9g, Length: 150.2mm, Weight (bezel): 47.0mm
*Fenix TK75*: Weight: 516.0g (700g with 4x18650), Length: 184mm, Width (bezel): 87.5mm
*Nitecore TM11*: Weight: 342.6g (476g with 8xCR123A), Length 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 59.5mm 
*Niwalker MM15*: Weight: 333.7g (without handle), 355.9g (with handle), (539g with 4x18650 and handle), Length: 114.6mm, Weight (bezel): 63.7mm
*Niwalker MM18*: Weight: 510.g (without handle), 534.1g (with handle), Lenth: 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 73.9mm



































The TN36 is quite compact for such a high output. The head/bezel is a little wider than the body, but overall dimensions are similar to other members of this compact multi-emitter class. Anodizing is a flat black, and is in excellent shape on my sample. Body labels are very minimal, and clear. Knurling on the body handle is about typical for this class, and helps with grip. The light doesn't roll as easily as some other lights, due to the raised switch area. As with the Thrunite TN4A that I reviewed recently, there is no obvious attachment point for a wrist lanyard on this initial release. The light can tailstand stably.

Screw threads are square-cut. Lock-out is maintained by the tension of the head against the battery carrier, and a quick twist of the head is all that is required to lock out the light. :thumbsup:. 

Unlike a number of recent competitors in this class, the TN36 uses a battery carrier to hold the 4x18650 cells. The carrier is reversible inside the light (i.e., works in either orientation). It seems well made, with metal end pieces and raised contacts (allowing flat-top cells to be used). Tension on the springs is reasonable – all my various protected 18650 cells fit and worked in the light. Definitely an improvement over the recent TN4A, where that carrier was very tight for rechargeable NiMH cells. 

The TN36 uses a single electronic switch to control on/off and mode switching. On both the TN4A and TN36, there is a hard plastic outer switch cover with a clear centre (used to show the blue LED indicator underneath). There is a stainless steel ring surrounding the switch, which holds the switch cover in place. Here is a close up with the LED illuminated from my TN4A review, as the switch cover is identical:






Actual switch feel is about typical, and there is a definite "click" when making full contact. Scroll down for a discussion of the user interface.

There is an extra clear switch boot included in the package – but this is not a substitute for the external switch cover. Rather, it is a replacement for the clear button surround underneath the external switch cover. Please see my TN4A review for a series of pics showing how the covers are assembled (common for both models).

The TN36 is distinctive for its use of three MK-R emitters – I haven't seen that before. The MK-R emitter is a new multi-die design from Cree, capable of very high output.


















As you can see, the three MK-Rs are at the base of a shallow textured reflector, with overlapping wells. The MK-R emitter is actually a composite of four dies together, making one very large group emitter (i.e., similar in design to the old MC-E emitter). This head design and choice of emitter is clearly optimized to produce a massive flood light. 

Scroll down for beamshot comparisons to other recent high-output lights. 

*User Interface*

The TN36 uses a single electronic switch for on/off and mode control. Turn the light on by a single click (rapid press-release).

From on, change output modes by holding the switch down. The light will cycle between constant output modes in the following order: Lo > Med > Hi, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and will retain the last constant output used when turning off and back on.

To access Firefly, there is a shortcut accessible only from off: press-and-hold the switch.

To access Turbo, there is a shortcut from either on or off: double-click the switch. To access Strobe, double-click the switch again (i.e., need to be in Turbo mode). Double-click again exits to Turbo (single click turns off, as always).

There is no mode memory for the shortcut modes.

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

As an aside, if you want to get an instant notification for every new review that I post here on CPF, you can subscribe to my YouTube channel (the vids go public at the same time). Just mouse over my logo watermark on the top right-hand corner of the video for the subscribe feature to open up. You may need to tap or click, depending on the platform you are using to watch. :wave: 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level – the TN36 is fully current-controlled. 






Strobe was a very fast tactical strobe of 19.4 Hz. Quite disorienting. :green:

*Standby Drain*

A standby current drain is inevitable on the TN36, due to the electronic switch in the head. I have measured this current as 14.3uA on my sample. Given the batteries are in series in the carrier, that would mean that 3100mAh 18650 would be fully drained in about 25 years (theoretically).  Since this is below the self-discharge rate of Li-ion, it is not at all a concern.

Note that you can easily break this current by unscrewing the head slightly, thanks to the anodized threads and use of a battery carrier. I recommend you do for this for lowering the risk of accidental activation – it certainly is not necessary from a current drain perspective.

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on protected 18650 ICR chemistry batteries, except for the MM18 which is on Samsung 20R INR 2000mAh cells. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). 

For the MM18, I am only showing the beamshots where both the MK-R emitters are activated (but not the XM-L2). I am also including the Vinh Nguyen modified MM15 (MT-G2) lights, as their overall output is close to the TN36. I am forcing the Daylight white balance on my Canon camera for all the Niwalker lights below, in order to more accurately compare tints from the different tint classes of emitters below.

























































































Note: No matter what white balance I use, these comparisons will never be entirely accurate for tint. Try to focus on the relative beam comparisons

It is always hard to compare high output lights (especially "floody" ones) at this ridiculously close distance.  But a few general observations present themselves.

First, the TN36 is indeed very floody – it has one of the least focused beams of all the lights above. It also has one of the highest outputs, close to the MM15vn dome-on mod (which produces the most output I've seen in a hand-held light). It's interesting to see how much this differs from something like the 6x XM-L2 Olight X6 (which is frankly a very throwy light).

Since you can't really tell too much from these standardized up-close beamshots, so let's move on to my basement. For your reference, the back of the couch is about 7 feet away (~2.3m) from the opening of the light, and the far wall is about 18 feet away (~5.9m). Below I am showing a couple of exposures, to allow you to better compare hotspot and spill. The camera is set to a Daylight white balance for all lights below. All lights on Turbo.

I am only using the stock model MM15 and MM18 for comparisons here:
















These shots confirm that the TN36 (3xMK-R) is definitely producing more output than either the stock MM15 (2xMT-G2) or MM18 (2xMK-R). It also has a truly "floody" beam profile, with the least distinction between hotspot and spill.

Something else that you may notice above – for Cool White, my TN36 sample is definitely green-yellow tinted. In contrast, my MM18 sample had very cool MK-R emitters (with noticeable blue-tint in the periphery). This is likely just natural variation in the selection of Cool White tint MK-Rs, but I personally prefer this somewhat warmer sample on my TN36 (i.e., I would rate them at the warmest end of Cool White, bordering on the coolest end of Neutral White). I don't know if this is typical though, and it may be very much a lottery what you receive.

Given the middle of winter here, I'm afraid outdoor shots are not feasible.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






The TN36 is currently the highest output stock light I've tested. :wave: The MM15vn dome-on mod by Vinh is the only thing I have that beats it at the moment. The TN36 is also one of the floodiest models I've tested, in terms of its overall output relative to center beam throw. As you can see above, peak throw intensity is about the same as the dome-on MM15vn (despite the ~9% higher output of that model in my testing). 

Let's see how the rest of the output levels compare:






As usual, my output measures correlate very well with Thrunite specs, at all levels. 

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

As always, my standard runtimes are done under a cooling fan. Previously, I used to use AW 2200mAh protected cells in my 18650 testing (for their excellent consistency and ability to fit and work in any light). After considerable testing, I have switched to a few of brands of protected NCR18650A cells (3100mAh capacity). I have found a few brands that show good correlations and internal consistency, and that collectively can fit and work in all of my lights. I have now moved to using 3100mAh cells in all my 18650-class reviews. :wave:

Let's start with a comparison to other lights, all running protected 3100mAh ICR-chemistry 18650 batteries (sticking with stock lights)











One of the important things to note above is that unlike the Niwalker lights (MM15 and MM18), the TN36 does NOT step-down quickly on Turbo. There is a very slight drop-down in output at ~10 mins into the run, but it is not very significant (i.e., you can't see the difference by eye). Like my recent TN4A, there is a more significant step-down as the cells near exhaustion – although it still extremely bright at this point. The TN36 thus seems to be using a very similar circuit to the TN4A

I'm actually quite surprised by this, given the high output level of the TN36 – that is a lot of output in such a small body, which means it gets very hot very quickly.  Frankly, I don't find this light very comfortable to hold in the bare hand on either Turbo or Hi. Certainly, once it's been on Turbo for a couple of mins, I can no longer stand to hold it in my bare hand. 

Keep in mind that the runtimes above are all done under a cooling fan. To see the effect of heat on throttling output better, let's see what happens if I don't use a cooling fan:






As you can see, without externally supplied cooling the light quickly drops to ~50% max output within 7 mins of continuous runtime. After another ~10 mins, there is a very minor dip in output, and it continues at this level until the batteries are exhausted. Note that this more pronounced step-down level is slightly brighter than the defined Hi level – but considerably reduced from the cooled Turbo run, of course.

While these results make a lot of sense (and are encouraging from a safety point of view), I still personally find the light too hot to hold by hand at any point during the Turbo runs above, even after step-down. 

Finally, let's see if other higher drain rated battery chemistries perform differently from my standard protected Panasonic NCR18650A ICR 3100mAh batteries (again, all under a cooling fan):






There really isn't much of a difference in the output level or runtime pattern, beyond the expected runtime differences of the different rated capacities. There is a slight bump in initial output with these high-drain-rated cells (especially the INR), but you can only detect this with a light meter. The higher drain-rated cells do step-down later in the process (i.e., there isn't much runtime left once step-down occurs at the end of the runs).

Something else to note above – the TN36 has over-discharge protection built into the light's circuit. :thumbsup: The TN36 shut down the light before my unprotected Samsung INR and Panasonic PF cells dropped into dangerous territory. I'm not sure what the voltage trigger level is under load, but all cells were at >3.0V resting voltage moments later. This is consistent with my protected 18650 cells, so I suspect Thrunite is using a similar cut-off level to standard battery protection circuity (i.e., maybe ~2.6-2.7V under load?).

*Potential Issues*:

There is no programmed timed step-down feature on Turbo – the TN36 uses thermally-mediated output control (with final output level dependent on heat and battery power remaining). I find the light gets extremely hot with sustained runtime on both Hi and Turbo. Without externally supplied cooling, you will need to manually drop down to a lower level (i.e. Med) at some point - unless you are wearing gloves, or leave the light tailstanding.

Only 3.7V Li-ion 18650s are supported. Do not attempt to use CR123A or RCR in this light. Given the relatively high drive level on Turbo, I'd recommend you use high-drain rated 18650 for this purpose (e.g., IMR, INR or Hybrid chemistries). The TN36 has a built-in protection feature, so you can safely use unprotected batteries.

Tint on my sample was definitely at the extreme yellow-green end of the Cool White tint range (bordering the extremely cool end of the Neutral White tint range). But that could just be natural variation between emitter batches – it may be a lottery what type of tint bin you get.

The TN36 is one of the floodiest beam profiles I've seen (i.e., don't expect a lot of relative throw).

There is no obvious attachment point for a wrist strap/lanyard.

The stock clear o-ring that came installed on the light made it very hard to screw the head on. Swapping it for one of the thinner black o-rings included in the package resolved this problem.

Due to the electronic switch in the head, the light has a stand-by current when batteries are installed. But this is completely negligible, and not a concern. To prevent accidental activation though, I recommend you lock the light out by a simple twist of the head.

*Preliminary Observations*

In stock form, the TN36 is the highest output light I've tested to date. oo: Only the custom modded MM15vn (dome-on version) from Vinh outshines it - and even then, by less than 10%. The TN36 is also a full flood light, with the lowest amount of relative throw-to-spill that I've seen. And it's one of the most compact examples I've seen in this class!

Thrunite is definitely on a max output roll lately – the TN4A (which has a comparable build and identical interface to the TN36) is similarly the highest output 4xAA light I've tested. Both lights use a very similar circuit, which lacks a timed step-down feature from Turbo. This is unusual in the high-output class – most makers tend to limit use of Turbo to just a couple of minutes runtime before timed step-down occurs (although in most cases, Turbo can be easily restored by a manual off/on cycle). In the case of the TN4A and TN36, there is a thermal sensor mediated step-down that reduces output to a level intermediate between Turbo and Hi (depending on the relative heat). :thumbsup:

However, there is one practical concern to leaving the TN36 running at such high levels for extended periods – you quickly won't be able to hold it in your bare hand.  As with all lights, I recommend you manually step-down to a lower level for comfort. Personally, I find I can't hold the TN36 on Turbo for any sustained period (even with the step-down). As such, you certainly want to exercise caution in picking it up bare handed, if you have left it running unattended on Turbo or Hi.

Like the TN4A, the TN36 is similarly one of the best-regulated and most efficienct 4x18650 lights I've tested. They have done a good job on the current-controlled circuit here (although note that only 18650 is supported – no CR123A/RCR). One nice feature – you can safely use unprotected 18650s, as the TN36 will automatically shut-off the light when the battery voltage drops too low. :twothumbs

Build-wise, many of my comments on the TN4A also apply here – except for the battery carrier. I am happy to report that the TN36's battery carrier comfortably takes all size 18650 batteries, including flat-top, unprotected, and high-capacity protected ones. 

In terms of beam profile, the TN36 is definitely extremely floody, with relatively little center beam throw. Of course, given the massive output, you can still expect to see a good distance with this light. While I personally like the relatively warm Cool White tint on my sample, I don't know if that is typical (or if the general lottery effect is at play). I know Thrunite plans to release an official Neutral White version at some point.

Fans of max output flood lights will find much to like here – the TN36 is a very strong contender given its extremely high output for this class. And it is a really good performer at all output levels. Coupled with a compact build and serviceable user interface, I expect it will garner a lot of interest here. :wave:

----

TN36 was supplied by Thrunite for review.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow,,,6800 Lumens! Thanks for the review

,,,,,,Capolini is # 2 [in terms of peanut gallery posts] !! However, Capolini does make some comments!

IMO it is very rare that a stock light doesn't have much room for improving out put,,,,,,this is one of them!

p.s. It is a conspiracy!! SB calls/emails RYP right before the review is posted so RYP can be first! :laughing:

*IT IS CALLED THE "CANADIAN CONNECTION"!!!*


----------



## BWX (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow that is crazy! Awesome light.

I noticed one mistake in this one sentence...

"I still personally find the light too *hold* to hold by hand at any point during the Turbo runs above, even after step-down".
I think it was supposed to read: "too *hot* to hold".

Thanks for these reviews.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tandem (Jan 13, 2015)

6,800 lumen output. Wow!

My favourite graphic from your review is this one:






A sea of light. No discernible pattern!  

While I will likely never be a buyer of such a light, it's great fun to live vicariously through others. Let the lumen-race continue!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the review


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2015)

Capolini said:


> IMO it is very rare that a stock light doesn't have much room for improving out put,,,,,,this is one of them!


Yeah, although I'm sure Vinh can drive that further. In that case, I would definitely recommend high-drain batteries only, and whatever option for extra thermal heatsinking Vinh can provide.



BWX said:


> I think it was supposed to read: "too *hot* to hold".


Indeed it was, fixed.  This is only real negative I have for the light - sustained Turbo is just too hot to handle bare handed.



tandem said:


> My favourite graphic from your review is this one: A sea of light. No discernible pattern!


Yes, that is pretty funny in isolation (almost looks like the light is not on).


----------



## Capolini (Jan 13, 2015)

Indeed he did! JMPaul320 measurements


*Thrunite TN36vn 3x MKR cool white*
Samsung 20r
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30 sec
2766 high
958 mid
108 low
1 firefly
Throw - 31,000 lux


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Indeed he did! JMPaul320 measurements


I don't know how JMPaul has calibrated his setup (or how accurate his light meter is for throw), but those numbers seem at least internally consistent.

For comparison purposes, my stock TN36 on Samsung 20R at 30 secs produces ~6950 estimated lumens and 28,000cd. So a ~10-15% increase with a Vinh mod is certainly believable. But of course, you can never really compare output numbers across reviewers, since none of us have a certified, calibrated integrating sphere.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## Ryp (Jan 13, 2015)

I found this interesting, I put all the beamshots on Paint then used the bucket to colour the centre black and see how wide it goes. So basically, black = white.


----------



## light36 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for another great review selfbuilt


----------



## CUL8R (Jan 13, 2015)

As always a great review - Thank you selfbuilt. I'm really liking my TN36vn a whole lot. It is brighter than my MM15vn and has a better (easier to use) UI. It also has one feature the MM15 doesn't, and one I think all lights should have. A physical lockout. One little twist and the light can't accidently activate. Great for carrying in it's case, a pocket, a backpack, or just when it's sitting on the shelf. Kudos to Thrunite for making a great light, and to Vihn for taking it to the next level!


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 13, 2015)

i have vinhs modded version. its an amazing light. I hope you get to review it  i can light up my whole street lol


----------



## richbuff (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for this uber awesome and eagerly anticipated review! My pulse quickened when I saw the link in your signature. 

The first runtime graph: The black line, far away from all of the others, all alone in its own world, was quite exciting for me to set my gaze upon. Ceiling Bounce is about 50% more than the MM15, which is also quite exciting. 

Thanks again!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryp said:


> I found this interesting, I put all the beamshots on Paint then used the bucket to colour the centre black and see how wide it goes.


Yes, a cute way to see where a given white threshold cut-off is.



CUL8R said:


> It also has one feature the MM15 doesn't, and one I think all lights should have. A physical lockout.


Yes, this is a good point. A lot of people seem not to like battery carriers, but they can certainly facilitate the ability to add a lockout.



richbuff said:


> The first runtime graph: The black line, far away from all of the others, all alone in its own world, was quite exciting for me to set my gaze upon. Ceiling Bounce is about 50% more than the MM15, which is also quite exciting.


Yes, it really does stand out - not just for the absolute level, but for the lack of step-down. Of course, there are heat consequences for that. 

And I wouldn't put too much stock in the raw ceiling bounce numbers - lights with different beam profiles/tints can skew those results somewhat. The calibrated lumen estimates are more consistent, and what I recommend people go by.



Alex1234 said:


> i have vinhs modded version. its an amazing light. I hope you get to review it  i can light up my whole street lol


I know Vinh would like to send a whole bunch for review, but he's too busy actually filling orders. :laughing:

In this case, I think one can extrapolate performance pretty well - I'd expect an extra ~10-15% more output on Turbo, with a slightly larger percentage decrease in runtime. Personally, it would be the extra heatsinking I'd be more interested in, as it always plenty bright in stock form! oo:


----------



## SilverSmurf (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for the great review selfbuilt.

I'm curious about the quoted 6510 lumens output. That would imply 2170 lm for each LED, compared with the 1769 lm (at a maximum power of 15 W) quoted on Cree's site. How are they able to obtain the additional output? What is the corresponding power? Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 14, 2015)

SilverSmurf said:


> I'm curious about the quoted 6510 lumens output. That would imply 2170 lm for each LED, compared with the 1769 lm (at a maximum power of 15 W) quoted on Cree's site. How are they able to obtain the additional output? What is the corresponding power? Thanks.


Clearly, Thrunite is driving these emitters a lot harder than the specs presented on that summary table. I suspect Cree's "maximum power" category refers more to the highest typical expected power. With appropriate heatsinking, you can always drive things further. Judging by the runtime patterns, they are currently pushing more current into these emitters than just about any other stock light I've seen.


----------



## ven (Jan 14, 2015)

Fantastic review as always:thumbsup: Thrunite are definitely on fire at the moment  the awesome flood/output,ability to lock out,MK-Rs, are all strong selling points for me.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the review SB.

I've lost the tint lottery on this, because mine is like your sample which is green-yellow tinted as well. I find my MM15 tint better than my TN36, and I thought I got the neutral white TN36 because of that. . Tint aside, I really like it on how bright it is and a straight forward UI.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for another great review, I am interested in this light. I am glad Thrunite is offering a neutral white version.


----------



## Quality (Jan 14, 2015)

Is the MK-R led 4 XP-G2s in one?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 14, 2015)

Quality said:


> Is the MK-R led 4 XP-G2s in one?


From the dimensions, it does seem like that is the general arrangement - but I don't know off-hand whether the specs are an exact match.


----------



## Spydieman13 (Jan 17, 2015)

I saw cuttlerylover testing it, the is a crazy flood light


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 17, 2015)

Spydieman13 said:


> I saw cuttlerylover testing it, the is a crazy flood light


Yes, there is a lot of overlap of knife and flashlight enthusiasts, both here and on YouTube.

:welcome:


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 17, 2015)

Does this light have a tripod mount ? It does not apear too, which would be a shame, it can be used for so many things if so


----------



## kj2 (Jan 17, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> Does this light have a tripod mount ? It does not apear too, which would be a shame, it can be used for so many things if so



No tripod mount.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 17, 2015)

Ah man it should be standard on all high output flood lights !


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> Ah man it should be standard on all high output flood lights !


Yes, that is good feedback. I know Thrunite monitors these threads, so hopefully they will take that into account. I know they are planning to do something about the lack of lanyard holes on the TN4A and TN36. We'll see ...


----------



## Capolini (Jan 19, 2015)

These sold like hot cakes on Illumns!!! This afternoon they had 10[That was all they acquired] because of the difficulty and lack of production at the moment.

I checked an hour ago and 2 was all that remained,,,,,,,,,,I got one of them! 20 minutes later the last one was gone!

I can imagine how hot this gets with ALL the power of those LED's

However, tail standing inside w/ out a fan is totally different than using the light outside,,,especially this time of the year. Between the colder temps and my hand as a natural heat sink, I think I will be able to run it for a decent amount of time.So, at least until May or June [I will soon find out] I think I will be fine.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wonder if Thrunite ever had a light, selling this easily?  Demand seems very high.


----------



## UnderPar (Jan 20, 2015)

Fantastic review SB. Thank you for this. TN36 is really a crazy floody light. Its in my wishlist now.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 24, 2015)

I just got it an hour ago! It lit up my whole room! I can't wait until it gets dark!

I keep forgetting the pictures of these lights always make them look bigger! This thing is so pleasantly petite! I am doing run time tests now. It was able to tail stand 5 minutes on turbo @ 60F/15.5C before it got to hot. So I am going to do 5 minute increments and see if I get ~40/45 minutes of turbo like I have seen on SB and others reviews!

I think I am going to like my only flood monster! :twothumbs


----------



## Capolini (Jan 24, 2015)

I did notice this on the positive contact of my battery carrier. At first I thought it was cracked[all the way through] and then got a magnifying glass and saw that it was a Gouge or "Groove". No worries just found it a bit strange!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 24, 2015)

ok,it is me again! Just got back from my hike w/ Capo that normally takes 1h 20m. Tonight it took 1h 45m because of 5" of wet snow!

This plays a part in where *SB or anyone else can* *help!* May as well start here. Because of the extended hike I used the light longer than I thought and realized! I went to turn it down from turbo and noticed the LED indicator was out! I do not recall ever seeing it blink or turn RED! At this point the Blue LED light only worked on L/M/H. When I put it to turbo the indicator shut off and would NOT come back on until I twisted the head[locked it out] and then tightened again. Even then it was inconsistent operating on L/M/H. I think that may be related to the voltage as it was 3.34v when I got home! I put fresh batteries in and the indicator worked in every mode BUT moonlight.

I am assuming it does not work in moonlight? I watched *SB's *video closely and his thumb was in the way and I could not see when he demonstrated Moonlight mode!! I am just curious thats all.That is not really important but the LED low voltage indicator can be important!

Anyway,,,,,,not sure why I never saw a RED light or blinking light when the batteries got low.Why was there no light on at all?? I think it may be some malfunction UNLESS it is suppose to go OFF instead of turning Red but I doubt that.

It is kind of ironic because I am one who NEVER relies on any low battery voltage/indicator because I know my lights and their run times so well! Tonight w/ an extended walk in the snow w/ a new light I needed it!

*CAN ANYBODY VERIFY HOW IT IS SUPPOSE TO WORK?*

*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Save the best for last!*

Now to light! I will always favor throwers but,,,,,,,,I really liked this compact, petite, powerful lumen monster that has a very soft, diffused and beautiful tint.The UI is simple and easy to use and it is not bulky to carry.

I was happy that I did not blind Capo! That was a concern of mine after looking at *amaretto's *photos! Simply just change the angle a little bit and being that it is such diffused light it is not a concentrated beam like my throwers! Speaking of throwers I brought one of my secondary lights, my *TK35vn which is 1000 lumens and 95Kcd.* At one point for about 5 minutes I combined them,a tag team if you will! Plenty of peripheral light and could see down the trail for 300 or 400 yards!

I had 3 lights similar to this and sent them back. They were all ~ 2500 lumens max. Because this has so much more light I can identify things from 80 yards away. With those maybe 30 yards,they lit up the area right in front of me but that was about it. There is a difference between identifying something and just knowing something is there!

I know this light seems to have a waiting list. I would say stay patient and get it because you will like it!

*I can not forget this. With a balmy temp of 33F/.5556C[!]* *I was able to run it on turbo, bare handed for 12 minutes before it started getting hot. I did that twice after letting it cool down.  NIGHT TEMPS IN SINGLE DIGITS NEXT WEEK,COULD PROBABLY RUN IT 25 MINUTES!


THANKS FOR LETTING ME RAMBLE!!!!!
*


----------



## BWX (Jan 24, 2015)

I wonder when companies are going to start integrating tiny DC fans into the design so that if needed, you could actually run the thing on turbo for extended amount of time, even on a hot day/night? I can think off the top of my head some interesting ways to mount a 25 x 25 x 6 mm or smaller fan into the body or head of the light, or maybe a bigger one running slower for less noise, or hide it under an aluminum compartment or mount it on the end and use a heat-pipe or something.

There is really no alternative as heat becomes more of an issue.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 24, 2015)

BWX said:


> I wonder when companies are going to start integrating tiny DC fans into the design so that if needed, you could actually run the thing on turbo for extended amount of time, even on a hot day/night? I can think off the top of my head some interesting ways to mount a 25 x 25 x 6 mm or smaller fan into the body or head of the light, or maybe a bigger one running slower for less noise, or hide it under an aluminum compartment or mount it on the end and use a heat-pipe or something.
> 
> There is really no alternative as heat becomes more of an issue.



I understand what your saying. With this light being so small and so powerful I really do not know what could be done. Your idea[cooling] is actually coming to fruition by the simple act of nature this time of the year.

In the summer I can't see running this on turbo more than 3 or 4 minutes unless you have oven mitts on!

Do u live near Lake Placid? I have been there many times. A few years ago it was -19,night before it was -7 and I took capo my Siberian for an hour walk in the mountains,,,,,,,,,,HEAT was not an issue for my TK75vn!


----------



## blah9 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for another great review! Man this light is a monster. In another iteration or two I might have to pick up a more monster floodlight to go with my TM06vn.  For now I will try to remain content though haha.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 25, 2015)

Capolini said:


> I went to turn it down from turbo and noticed the LED indicator was out! I do not recall ever seeing it blink or turn RED! At this point the Blue LED light only worked on L/M/H. When I put it to turbo the indicator shut off and would NOT come back on until I twisted the head[locked it out] and then tightened again. Even then it was inconsistent operating on L/M/H. I think that may be related to the voltage as it was 3.34v when I got home! I put fresh batteries in and the indicator worked in every mode BUT moonlight.


Just double-checked, and the switch indicator light goes constant red (from constant blue) at the same time as the Turbo output drops ~15% (i.e., near the end of the Turbo run). On my Samsung INR 20R cells, the resting voltage was ~3.43V at the point the switch first turned red. Note that on those cells, you have less than 2 mins on Turbo before the light shuts off (with resting voltages ~2.7V).

The red LED is not very bright, so is it possible you just didn't see it? If not, maybe the red LED is not working on your sample?


----------



## Capolini (Jan 25, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Just double-checked, and the switch indicator light goes constant red (from constant blue) at the same time as the Turbo output drops ~15% (i.e., near the end of the Turbo run). On my Samsung INR 20R cells, the resting voltage was ~3.43V at the point the switch first turned red. Note that on those cells, you have less than 2 mins on Turbo before the light shuts off (with resting voltages ~2.7V).
> 
> The red LED is not very bright, so is it possible you just didn't see it? If not, maybe the red LED is not working on your sample?


 Thanks for testing again. Once the Blue LED was off there was nothing,no faint RED or any illumination. It must not be working properly.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks again *SB for ALL your help!

*I tested again last night to see if the RED light would come on when voltage got low. It did not. Did the same thing as it did on the trail which is the LED was OFF completely in all modes until I deactivated, reactivated and then it only works in L/M/H! I do not think I mentioned this in my previous posts. On the trail,,,turbo still worked at this point. Last night when the LED indicator went off the light simultaneously stepped down,,,most likely to HIGH.


So, my thoughts are as follows. If the LOW voltage LED indicator does not work, how could I be sure if the if the following is true for my light??,,,,, "The TN36 has over-discharge protection built into the light's circuit." I am not confident it will and have no way of knowing at this moment.

The reason that is important is because my K'Powers are very tight. I have to be careful I do not rip the wrapper or cut the tip of my finger as I slide them in! So, I am most likely going to get NCR18650B 3400mAh "UNPROTECTED" Button tops and use the K'powers for my TK61vn where I know they will fit much better.

With that said I would want the over discharge protection that is built into the light to work!

I really like the light and will work this out w/ Illumns who are always a pleasure to do business with! I may just have to wait because of the difficulty to get these lights right now!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 26, 2015)

Capolini said:


> So, my thoughts are as follows. If the LOW voltage LED indicator does not work, how could I be sure if the if the following is true for my light??,,,,, "The TN36 has over-discharge protection built into the light's circuit." I am not confident it will and have no way of knowing at this moment.


Well, you would have to try unprotected cells and see what happens. :shrug:

I suspect the issue is likely just a malfunctioning red LED. So I would just try using unprotected cells starting @~3.0V and run for a few seconds at a time on Turbo (rechecking voltage each time), to see if it shuts-off on its own.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 26, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Well, you would have to try unprotected cells and see what happens. :shrug:
> 
> I suspect the issue is likely just a malfunctioning red LED. So I would just try using unprotected cells starting @~3.0V and run for a few seconds at a time on Turbo (rechecking voltage each time), to see if it shuts-off on its own.


 
I agree.....But I do not have those cells yet! I have a choice,,accept the light as is or send this back and get another one that will have both of the aforementioned functions working properly. I will probably do the latter depending on when ILLUMNS can get more of these.

*EDIT: *Illumns has accommodated me once again with exquisite customer service resulting in complete satisfaction! **


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 26, 2015)

I gotta say this light just never impressed me. you wud never in a million years think it has 6500 lumens. maybe if VinH de-domed it I wud find it more appealing but to me it just seemed really weak. I guess its just too much flood. it works great indoors but no one buys a bright light to use indoors. 

plus its just too stubby and its kinda heavy for its size and the side button is so smooth that its really hard to locate the button without physically looking at it. I sold it to a buddy already. just wasn't for me I guess. and I didn't like how u have to double tap it to get into high mode. that too is kinda annoying. I want to turn a light on and it be its brightest not some lower mode.

great review tho SB as usual.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 26, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jan 28, 2015)

On the graph, I think the NCR18650PF have 2900 mAh not 2600 mAh.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 28, 2015)

ragnarok164 said:


> On the graph, I think the NCR18650PF have 2900 mAh not 2600 mAh.
> 
> Thanks for the review!



Your right! I already alerted SB about that!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

ragnarok164 said:


> On the graph, I think the NCR18650PF have 2900 mAh not 2600 mAh.





Capolini said:


> Your right! I already alerted SB about that!


Yes, sorry for the typo. The legend has been fixed.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 28, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, sorry for the typo. The legend has been fixed.



We will be happy to forgive you for doing such great work! http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/thumbs-up.gif http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/flags/flag-of-canada.gif

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jan 28, 2015)

Capolini said:


> We will be happy to forgive you for doing such great work!



I agree with capolini, this review has convinced me to get this light in NW. But, my wallet would like to disagree.


----------



## lionheart_2281 (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if high drain cells such as PF's or BD's are required for turbo? The only other light I have like this is a MM15vn and that definitely needs high drains for turbo...


----------



## Capolini (Jan 28, 2015)

There really isn't much of a difference in the output level or runtime pattern, beyond the expected runtime differences of the different rated capacities. There is a slight bump in initial output with these high-drain-rated cells (especially the INR), but you can only detect this with a light meter. The higher drain-rated cells do step-down later in the process (i.e., there isn't much runtime left once step-down occurs at the end of the runs).

Quality genuine Panasonic cells work fine on ALL modes. I am using K'Power 3400Mah

The rest is in his review!


----------



## lionheart_2281 (Jan 28, 2015)

Capolini said:


> There really isn't much of a difference in the output level or runtime pattern, beyond the expected runtime differences of the different rated capacities. There is a slight bump in initial output with these high-drain-rated cells (especially the INR), but you can only detect this with a light meter. The higher drain-rated cells do step-down later in the process (i.e., there isn't much runtime left once step-down occurs at the end of the runs).
> 
> Quality genuine Panasonic cells work fine on ALL modes. I am using K'Power 3400Mah
> 
> The rest is in his review!



Ripper, I've got 4 Blazar protected 3400's ready to go for this bad boy! Cheers


----------



## Travelmate (Jan 29, 2015)

Too bad no lanyard hole otherwise I would have grab it. I've the MM15 and the lanyard hole helps a lot in my work when I'm climbing vertical ladders onboard the ship. Can't expect me every time to keep and remove the light in my belt pouch. Too troublesome to do that.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Travelmate said:


> Too bad no lanyard hole otherwise I would have grab it. I've the MM15 and the lanyard hole helps a lot in my work when I'm climbing vertical ladders onboard the ship. Can't expect me every time to keep and remove the light in my belt pouch. Too troublesome to do that.


Should be coming soon I would think, as there are reports of the TN4A with redesigned tailcap (with lanyard holes) now shipping. The TN36 is similar in design, so I would expect they are working on it.


----------



## R1-Dave (Jan 29, 2015)

I ordered mine weeks ago and it still hasn't shipped. I emailed them last week and they said they would have them to be shipped this week. Still nothing. Kinda bumbed about it.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

R1-Dave said:


> I ordered mine weeks ago and it still hasn't shipped. I emailed them last week and they said they would have them to be shipped this week. Still nothing. Kinda bumbed about it.


Seems to be a very popular light for them, guess it's taking a while to build inventory. Hope it comes soon for you.

And :welcome:


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 30, 2015)

Hm. Ordered mine on Amazon and got it within 24h.

Nice light. VERY small, too. Noticably smaller than my TM-26, for example.

But in hindsight I would have been happier with a _little_ tighter spill radius - he spill is so bright and the relfectors so shallow that you illuminate the ground directly in front of you too much.

I got the neural version, and its seems they use hybrid binnings in those MK-Rs? Each of the three LEDs in my lights have a par of slightly purplish and a par of slightly greenish tint, side by side.

Also, the light can easily burn holes through black paper


----------



## R1-Dave (Jan 30, 2015)

Funny, I just got an email that my TN36 has shipped ! I ordered direct from Thrunite. When you order, it doesn't say if they have stock on the item. Oh well, if have 20 other lights to use while I wait.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 1, 2015)

ThruNite© TN36 is the best flooder flashlight. NW thoroughly tested on solo hike. CW in airmail from hkequipment. Will buy the lanyard ones in the future. Great flood light; easiest on the eyes.


----------



## Travelmate (Feb 1, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Should be coming soon I would think, as there are reports of the TN4A with redesigned tailcap (with lanyard holes) now shipping. The TN36 is similar in design, so I would expect they are working on it.



Wrote to them today for the mini TN30 and their reply is they do not have plan for it. I doubt the TN36 will have it too.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 1, 2015)

Travelmate said:


> Wrote to them today for the mini TN30 and their reply is they do not have plan for it. I doubt the TN36 will have it too.



Thanks for the helpful tip.


----------



## joshjp (Feb 1, 2015)

search_and_rescue said:


> Ordered mine with Amazon and should arrive soon. Based on experience - this will be the ideal companion flashlight for me. I think the 1.7 lumen lower mode will be very useful. I'll rarely need to go above medium.
> 
> Currently, the first 3 levels of my Mini TN30 and TN4A are a little too low. I feel the 780 lumens - medium - will be a good room lite and 115 lumens of the low mode will be just bright enough for walking around the home without pumping up to medium, like I have to do with the Mini TN30.
> 
> I also feel the Mini TN30 is a little too throwy for a pure flooder, and i personally like the warm tint of the NW. Therefore, i think the TN36 NW is the ideal companion flashlight for my needs. Look forward to receiving it soon! Amazon has never let me down. Thanks.


I really like my Mini TN-30, i thought my Olight SR Mini would have better FLOOD, but nope the Mini TN-30 does, and the Mini TN-30 throws farther. Could you compare the TN-36 with the Mini TN-30?.


----------



## Travelmate (Feb 1, 2015)

joshjp said:


> I really like my Mini TN-30, i thought my Olight SR Mini would have better FLOOD, but nope the Mini TN-30 does, and the Mini TN-30 throws farther. Could you compare the TN-36 with the Mini TN-30?.



From the videos on Youtube I can see that the mini TN30 gives a tight hotspot besides flood whereas the TN36 is a total flood light.


----------



## joshjp (Feb 2, 2015)

Travelmate said:


> From the videos on Youtube I can see that the mini TN30 gives a tight hotspot besides flood whereas the TN36 is a total flood light.


Thanks for your input, i will look at more videos.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 4, 2015)

I cant wait for my tn36 to arrive.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 4, 2015)

The ThruNite(R) TN36 moonlight mode is very useful. I did an entire solo 2 hour night hike on single track using this mode. Then i also used it a lot on the fire road.

The beam is all flood but not in a bad way. In a very good way. I have never experienced such happiness and joy from a flashlight.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 4, 2015)

search_and_rescue said:


> The beam is all flood but not in a bad way. In a very good way. I have never experienced such happiness and joy from a flashlight.




It is a very nice flooder.


----------



## Travelmate (Feb 9, 2015)

search_and_rescue said:


> Thanks for the helpful tip.



Something new just popped up. At THRUNITE's website apparently the tailcap has changed to one with a lanyard hole.

I think I order it now


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 9, 2015)

thrunite is not shipping until march 6th


----------



## don.gwapo (Feb 10, 2015)

Wonder if they choose a better cool white led because mine is green yellow tint like Selfbuilt sample.


----------



## ThruNite (Feb 10, 2015)

You can order now.we think we will ship after march 6th for package from China. It is same as before for USA and Europe zone. So. Order now. 

Buy the way. The tint of mk-r is not same as xm-l2. It is a little yellow for cool white.

regards

david


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 10, 2015)

ThruNite© TN36 in Neutral White (NW) is everything I ever needed.


----------



## joshjp (Feb 11, 2015)

LoOKs like Amazon has 15 NW TN-36's in stock.


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 11, 2015)

ThruNite(R) TN36 NW is all I ever needed. TN35 just came back in stock and i ordered it along with 2+4 Orbitronics© 18650's. I have been wanting this Cree© MT-G2 ultralight for a long time.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 12, 2015)

what's the approximate color temp of Thrunite's TN36 in neutral white?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 12, 2015)

tobrien said:


> what's the approximate color temp of Thrunite's TN36 in neutral white?



For what I know, around 5000K.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 12, 2015)

kj2 said:


> For what I know, around 5000K.



thank you


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 12, 2015)

mine has shipped.. ;-)


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is the latest update (as of Thursday, 2/12) I received from the home office regarding the status of the new tailcap with lanyard point attachment. My original inquiry was if the existing batch on Amazon had the new tailcap. Please see below from their service department:

Hello,


Thanks for your message.
New batches of TN36 has lanyard and they are on the way to US warehouse.
It will arrive soon.
Thank you for your support.


Best regards


*Our Spring Festival Holiday:*
*from February 11,2015 to February 24,2015*



​
*
*
*Service support | ThruNite *


----------



## kolbasz (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the review Selfbuilt! 
Could you tell me the cd values on high and medium? 
Did you measure it? 

Thanks!


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 16, 2015)

ThruNite(R) TN36 Neutral White is the absolute best. It is everything I needed.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 16, 2015)

kolbasz said:


> Could you tell me the cd values on high and medium?
> Did you measure it?


No, I didn't. But you can estimate by the relative lumen output on each level, proportionate to the Turbo level (i.e. cd and lumen tends to correlate fairly well). It is not an exact relationship but it close enough to give a good estimate.


----------



## gritlife (Feb 23, 2015)

New to CPF...thanks for all the knowledge. Special thanks to the OP for the thorough review. 

I picked up a TN36 on Amazon in Cool White and received it last week. I love the floody profile, useful modes, and interface. Unfortunately, one of the emitters started failing whenever I would switch to "firefly" mode (within 4 days of receiving the light). Has anyone else had a similar experience? I'm disappointed but plan on exchanging the light through Amazon and giving it another go. 

Regards. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 23, 2015)

gritlife said:


> I picked up a TN36 on Amazon in Cool White and received it last week. I love the floody profile, useful modes, and interface. Unfortunately, one of the emitters started failing whenever I would switch to "firefly" mode (within 4 days of receiving the light). Has anyone else had a similar experience? I'm disappointed but plan on exchanging the light through Amazon and giving it another go.


Interesting pic, can't say I've seen that before. Is it only on Firefly mode, or do the other 3 regions of the die remain off at all levels?

And :welcome:


----------



## gritlife (Feb 24, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Interesting pic, can't say I've seen that before. Is it only on Firefly mode, or do the other 3 regions of the die remain off at all levels?
> 
> And :welcome:



This only happens in "firefly" mode. All 3 of the LED's fire completely in any other mode...strange really.


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 24, 2015)

gritlife said:


> This only happens in "firefly" mode. All 3 of the LED's fire completely in any other mode...strange really.


Its like firefly is so low there is not enough current left to light the whole of the last led, based on if it works at other levels. I am no expert though. If you think about it asking 3 high power leds to give u a firefly is just as difficult as making a high power light like this in the first place.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 24, 2015)

Tiny flooders like the remarkably powerful TN36 are great, but throwier commercially dedomed versions may be also very appealing. The Olight M2X-UT Javelot (see Selbuilt's review) shows how dedoming can dramatically increase throw in a ready-made light, and I wonder if that will be one of the future options of these little monsters.

Brightnorm


----------



## oneinthaair (Feb 24, 2015)

I have one for sale here... With the lanyard point




http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=319367


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## search_and_rescue (Feb 24, 2015)

I have found from extensive real-life use, experience, trial and error that my eyes cannot handle green tint LEDs. I am getting the TN35 and hopefully its tint will be yellow-brown like the Niwalker MM15. My eyes favor that by a mile. Thanks for the wonderful sharing of ideas here. I would have never known so much about LED lighting.


----------



## Fra881 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the difference in output between CW and NW for these MK-R in the TN36, the usual 7% (average) as for XM-L2?

I read the NW hits "only" 5500 lumens which makes it more than 15% less bright than CW, which, if true, is quite a lot. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 4, 2015)

gritlife said:


> This only happens in "firefly" mode. All 3 of the LED's fire completely in any other mode...strange really.



My guess would be that the light is current regulated instead of PWM, and that in firefly mode, the current is low enough that differences in forward voltage between the leds mean one of them is mostly bypassed completely.


----------



## plata0190 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fra881 said:


> What is the difference in output between CW and NW for these MK-R in the TN36, the usual 7% (average) as for XM-L2?
> 
> I read the NW hits "only" 5500 lumens which makes it more than 15% less bright than CW, which, if true, is quite a lot. Can anybody confirm?


Imo compred with MM15 that's about 5500-5000lm when batteries are above 4.10V, my TN36 NW starts on turbo at 6300lm than when getting warm after 5 minutes lumens decreases at 5700lm. I confirm you if you start TN36 when is cold you can reach certainly 6500lm!


----------



## Jay R (May 13, 2015)

Selfbuilt, You say in many of your reviews that you can lock out the head because of the anodized threads. Surely this makes no difference.

Most of the torches ( sorry, flashlights  ) you review connect the negative through the tail part of the body to a contact ring around the circuit board in the head. I tested a number of my lights and not a single one of them had a connection/short/electrical continuity from the body of the head to this ring. Therefore, if the heads weren't anodized, it would make no difference at all to the operation of any of the lights. Locking out, as you know, is achieved by unscrewing the head enough to break the contact with the circuit board in the head. The anodizing on the thread plays no part.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 13, 2015)

Jay R said:


> Most of the torches ( sorry, flashlights  ) you review connect the negative through the tail part of the body to a contact ring around the circuit board in the head. I tested a number of my lights and not a single one of them had a connection/short/electrical continuity from the body of the head to this ring. Therefore, if the heads weren't anodized, it would make no difference at all to the operation of any of the lights. Locking out, as you know, is achieved by unscrewing the head enough to break the contact with the circuit board in the head. The anodizing on the thread plays no part.


You are right in this case - the anodizing is irrelevant on the TN36, since contact is made through the battery carrier end plate (as is the case on most lights with carriers). I've corrected that line in the review.

But for most of the flashlights I review, anodizing does matter - in the tailcap. I agree that anodizing of threads for the head region is often irrelevant, for the reason you point out (i.e., the exposed end of the battery tube can make contact with an isolated contact ring in the head). But in the tail region, it is generally a different matter - the contact ring is in fact a switch retaining ring, and is usually in full contact with the tailcap threads (and hence, the body tube which carries the current path). Indeed, this ring is screwed into the threads. So without tail thread anodizing, on most lights, the current path could always flow through the screw threads and no lock-out would be possible. 

This is why I typically specifically refer to anodizing on the _tail _screw threads in my reviews, as this is where it matters - at least on most single-cell or in-series lights without a carrier.


----------



## Jay R (May 14, 2015)

That would be it. I don't have many tail clickies so didn't think of them.


----------



## davpet (May 14, 2015)

Hi Dear CPF members,

I thought I would add a remark here, regarding ordering a ThruNite TN36, bundled with the MCC-4 charger and four 3400mAh 18650 batteries. 

Long story short, I live in Budapest, Hungary, Europe. I ordered directly from ThruNite, the order was shipped from the German warehouse through amazon, by UPS. On the delivery date, I was waiting for my package, and called UPS customer service a number of times. They said that the package is on its way, and should be delivered at any moment. At night, before 8 pm a UPS employee called me and said that something went wrong, and he "found my package" in the warehouse, so it will only be delivered the next day. The package was delivered next day. It was sealed, looked ok from the outside, but when I opened it, IT WAS EMPTY! The boxes of the lamp, the charger and the batteries were carefully placed back and closed. Fortunately, there were cameras and a witness where I opened the box, but unfortunately I already signed in the device of the UPS guy.. I would never have thought that someone would steal a registered package, and it was not even local post that carried it.

I will try to obtain the serial nr. of the TN36, so if it ends up anywhere, everyone would know that it's the stolen one.

Of course I contacted UPS and ThruNite, but at first UPS seemed very ignorant. They even said that since the sender payed the shipping fee, the situation can only be solved between them.

I hope that ThruNite and UPS will handle the situation quickly, 'cause right now I am missing 279.95 dollars.


----------



## markr6 (May 14, 2015)

davpet said:


> Hi Dear CPF members,
> 
> I thought I would add a remark here, regarding ordering a ThruNite TN36, bundled with the MCC-4 charger and four 3400mAh 18650 batteries.
> 
> ...



Wow!! Sorry to hear that. Amazon is involved, right? Maybe they would help. They have been VERY helpful to me in the past...almost to the point where I feel guilty.

BTW, I am searching for a big flooder and I added this one to my list to consider.


----------



## Cesarn (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for this review. I'm looking for a tough light like that. Could be the good one, i like the design of that one and this mat black.


----------



## davpet (May 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Wow!! Sorry to hear that. Amazon is involved, right? Maybe they would help. They have been VERY helpful to me in the past...almost to the point where I feel guilty.
> 
> BTW, I am searching for a big flooder and I added this one to my list to consider.



Yes, the box had Amazon's logo on it. When the item was shipped, in the email they sent me it said: "fulfillment by Amazon".


----------



## markr6 (May 14, 2015)

davpet said:


> Yes, the box had Amazon's logo on it. When the item was shipped, in the email they sent me it said: "fulfillment by Amazon".



OK that's what I thought. I would give them a call and see who should/might cover the loss. Or at least get their take on that whole issue.


----------



## davpet (May 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> OK that's what I thought. I would give them a call and see who should/might cover the loss. Or at least get their take on that whole issue.



Thanks, I will definitely contact them as well.


----------



## markr6 (May 14, 2015)

I'm glad you tested some high drain cells as well. I figured I would have to buy some 10A+, but the good old panasonics seem fine.


----------



## davpet (May 15, 2015)

I got a message back from ThruNite that Amazon will take responsibility for the loss of the package. They promised me to send a new bundle.. can't wait.


----------



## UnderPar (May 15, 2015)

davpet said:


> I got a message back from ThruNite that Amazon will take responsibility for the loss of the package. They promised me to send a new bundle.. can't wait.



That's a good news. You need more patience again while waiting for the delivery....


----------



## Impossible lumens (May 16, 2015)

Thank you Selfbuilt for your contribution:twothumbs. 
I received my order for the TN36 NW today. Got light? So I dropped 4x Samsung ICR18650 26C into the holder, tightened it back down and am quite satisfied with the performance. It is ever so slightly smaller than the Skyray King, tin can style light I have which is rather small for a "big" light. The build quality far supersedes the Skyray King, both by specification and actual result. The TN36 has an understated and classy look to it, yet in no way cheap. Love the UI of this light. Everything is directly accessible from the off state and it is extremely easy to remember how to get to the various modes. I have medium sized hands and the light is very comfortable to hold.
I also have the older TN30 NW by Thrunite which has a much warmer tint. It is 3X XM-L2 us 3300 lumens. The TN30 is very "firelighty" (warm side of neutral), and extremely pleasant when it comes to tint, but possibly a touch impractically warm when it comes to functioning as a flashlight. It would be perfect for indoor mood lighting, lol. The new TN36 NW is, as previously stated, a touch green and definitely cooler than the older TN30 NW, at least for the one I got. Definitely not indoor mood lighting, but, likely of little consequence for outdoor use and not in any unpleasant range. It's sooooo bright. When held straight out and angled slightly upward the spill comes down nearly to my feet and I could easily see if anything were, by chance, crawling around down there. I ordered from HKE and it took almost two weeks to arrive to California from Hong Kong. Came with machined lanyard attachment and lanyard in addition to the before mentioned accessories. I emailed HKE after seeing that they accept best offers on there Ebay listing, came to an arrangement, and the flashlight arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## davpet (Jun 5, 2015)

At last, my neutral white TN36 bundle arrived this week! 

Some impressions, thoughts: I like it very much, I find the build quality to be really nice, the battery carrier is well designed, and the nw tint is also pretty good. I also like it that the electronics let the light run on very high output, without switching to a lower level after a few seconds.  Of course, I think thermal regulation is a must in lights of this category, and price range.

Ok, some of the "negatives": when loaded with 4 batteries, it is heavy, not really pocketable; with the addition of the lanyard attachment point, the light became a bit longer (when comparing it to the Zebralight S6330, I just can't figure it out, how they made it that much shorter, while both of them use same length 18650s and the reflector depth is also similar); the modes are a bit simple - while it's not bad, there is nothing fancy, like customizable brightness levels, sos, etc.; a good beacon mode would have been much better than strobe; the blue light on the switch should also operate as a beacon when the light is switched off - activated by a hidden button combination, for those that don't like it; the switch is not recessed enough to avoid accidental activation, like on the Zebralights, or protected, like on the Lupines (double click to turn on); the spot is darker in the middle, not perfectly uniform, but that's only noticeable when shining the light on a white surface; no battery level check, voltage readout or that kind of stuff.

Interesting stuff: when examining the four parts of each emitter on the lowest light level, two of them are yellowish, and two are purple-blueish.

To sum it up, I like the light very much and have no doubt that it is a very well engineered high-tech piece. But it's a bit too simple for those who want some of the above mentioned extra features.


----------



## jsrobbins (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Thrunite TN36 Actual body temperatures with various light levels and durations*

Has anyone actually measured the body temperature of the TN36 when run on Turbo, Hi, etc at various durations. Descriptions of "it's too hot to comfortably hold" are not especially useful. Just wondering as I am considering this light and temperature info would be very useful. Thanks, jsrobbins


----------



## Jay R (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Thrunite TN36 Actual body temperatures with various light levels and durations*

Not measured but the instructions say that it steps down the power at 80c so I guess that is the maximum temperature it hits.


----------



## drummer132132 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Thrunite TN36 Actual body temperatures with various light levels and durations*



jsrobbins said:


> Has anyone actually measured the body temperature of the TN36 when run on Turbo, Hi, etc at various durations. Descriptions of "it's too hot to comfortably hold" are not especially useful. Just wondering as I am considering this light and temperature info would be very useful. Thanks, jsrobbins



I just recently bought a Seek Thermal camera for my phone and I plan on using it to measure the temperature of various lights including my TN36vn NW version. Granted its not a stock light so heat will probably be different but it might give someone a perspective on potential temperature of a stock light.


----------



## davpet (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Thrunite TN36 Actual body temperatures with various light levels and durations*

I think one of the biggest advantage of MK-R leds, compared to XM-L2s is that MK-Rs run cooler at similar light output levels. I can have my TN36 run on the cc 2200 lumen high mode as long as I want, and it only gets warm. In comparison all my lights that use XM-L2s need to step down when run at similar levels, in order to avoid overheating. I am surprised that manufacturers haven't started using MK-Rs in more lights. I think it would make it possible to run a relatively tiny light constantly on 2000+ lumens, without heat being an issue - the only limiting factor would be battery capacity.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Thrunite TN36 Actual body temperatures with various light levels and durations*

I was going to measure the temp but I accidentally knocked it off the table and it melted a hole straight down to the Earth's core. Darn! I'm out $200


----------



## Ubec (Sep 10, 2015)

Among the above-mentioned comments to Selfbuilt's review of the Thrunite TN36 I found this statement: .............*"and has a better (easier to use) UI".*

Can someone please tell a newbie like me what *"UI"* means?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## richbuff (Sep 10, 2015)

"UI" is not in the Acronym sticky, so I googled it: https://www.google.com/search?q=flashlight+UI

Flashlight user interface is what happens when the buttons get clicked in certain fashion. For example, scroll down in this link to see the various M43 user interfaces: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0WEb-DpmrKXZ3FYLTFibnYxa1U/view?pli=1


----------



## Ubec (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi richbuff,

Thanks for the infomation. Now I know what UI means.

Well, learning never stops.

Kind regards!


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if the new updated Thrunite TN36 UT with 3x Cree XPH 70 bin emitters for 7,300 lumens require an 18650 with a particularly fast discharge rate like a Keeppower 18650 3400 mAH?
Or will a Soshine 18650 3400 mAH [also based on a Panasonic cell] be okay with average discharge rates?
The Soshines are cheaper than the Keeppowers.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2016)

The KP and soshine will both be pany B inside being 3400mah so will perform similar. IMHO i dont think the best cell for this light, would look at the 10a 3500 cells by LG or Sanyo as 2 examples. The pany B could struggle to sustain turbo once the V drops a bit..........


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2016)

Also if you know your cells, look at samsung 30Q, these are well priced and another good option and come in cheaper than the 10a 3500's.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks Ven.
I haven't been back to this forum for about four years.
I've gone from TM06 @ 3800 lumens to TM06s @ 4000 lumens, and now the TN36 UT @ 7300 lumens.
Then from Olight NCR18650B 3600 mAH to Soshine & Keeppower 3400 mAH for value, and now to Panasonic/Sanyo NCR18650GA IMR 3500 mAH for 10 Amp hi drain.
Probably a versatile but slow Nitecore D4 charger to finish off...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 28, 2016)

That this thread is 4 pages long speaks volumes about the TN36.

Back in the old days, the first and old Nitecore TM11 got to 28 pages today.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2016)

The tm11 was kind of a classic IMO, at the time 2000lm and a coke can size with not much competition ! Here we have more than 3 X the output , cheaper than the tm11 when released, but a lot of completion as well! Pretty spoiled for coke can monster lights right now .The tn36 and mm15 are my two fav coke cans (the SRmini is a good small flooder too).

The tm06vn also impressed, the U3 led swap and boost gave a crazy amount of throw and flood that just should not come from such small reflectors......Just could not get on with the cell drain in standby(several turns to unlock ,does vary depending on cells ) , wrong print on the side annoyed and the feel in hand just did not feel right after a few uses. Good light,nice creamy white tint , just grew off me over the months....

Not too long after the MKR version(or that's how it feels) the xhp70 came out which will not help popularity I guess. The MKR's are the only ones I have housed in the tn36vn and it impresses me every time I power it up. Decent throw with all things considered and a flood monster........pretty amazing output and a useful one too. Tint wise , it's meant to be CW but it looks more closer to 5000k or less to my eyes, certainly no blues ,if anything a tad on the yellow side of white. Rendition is good anyway from the MKR's .

XHP70's like yours in the UT version I like a lot, mine are housed in a tk75vnQ70 and one de-domed in a k60vn. I prefer the tint in the de-dome as a little closer to neutral. But what an led , a beast and very bright. It won't fail to impress that's for sure! 

The UI with an instant moon (press and hold from off)or turbo works well(double click or from any mode double click) is very useful .
My two fav flooders in can size



Enjoy your light


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 28, 2016)

4-5 years ago, it was mainly Jetbeam & Sunwayman for me.
Then Nitecore came along with their Tiny Monsters.
Lately, Thrunite has been really on the ball in recent years!


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2016)

Agree, thrunites have come on great and make some real nice lights.

Now I think you need a throw monster , check out the acebeam k70 to complement your flooder. Very nice built lights as well , and pushing the boundaries !

:naughty:


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 28, 2016)

I haven't quite purchased the TN36 UT & the NCR18650GA 3500 mAH 10A Protected yet, but they're just around the corner.

The Acebeam K70 with 1.3 km throw is mighty impressive; I'll have to save up for that - thanks for getting me up to date with the current throw king.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 4, 2016)

Got my TN36 UT & NCR18650GA 3500 mAH.
The TN36 looks a trifle bland in the styling, and very large, heavy and tiring to hold in average sized hands.
The hold down moonlight mode is great, however the quick double press turbo is clumsy compared to the Nitecore TM11's full press for turbo.
For such a big flashlight, turbo is more important than moonlight mode.
However, on turbo the TN36 UT is an absolute delight with a huge hotspot, and a bright and wide spill beam for practical flood; the old Nitecore TM11 just dies with a tiny hotspot and a comparatively darker and narrower spill.
The TM11 does have a brighter hot spot for greater throw, but I don't really need the throw in this class of lights.


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2016)

I dont mind bland tbh, as too much going on kind of makes lights look a bit *****fire 30,000lm jobs.

So i presume happy You will soon get used to the quick double click and will find it consistent in short time.

Must admit its a hefty solid chunk of light!, nicely made............feels quality and more than worth the money imo.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 15, 2016)

At first I did not like the TN36-UT because its styling was a bit boring, and it was far too big and heavy to grip.
However after a while, I find that this TN36 stays on 7300 Lumen turbo for a long long time, without constantly stepping down due to heat build up like my 1st generation stylish & compact to grip 2000 lumen Nitecore TM11.
After a while, the TN36-UT becomes too hot to hold! The 1st gen Nitecore TM11 never reached such temperatures, but then it would constantly step down in brightness.


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2016)

As I do with modded lights I do the same with any once it starts to get too warm /hot I dial it down. Just never leave tail standing on turbo.

7000lm is a heck of a lot, the rc40 which is HUGE compared gets 15m before stepping down iirc...So a coke can , it's a lot to ask. Bonus though of high mode around 2500lm is higher than the old tm11 and will run for longer periods . This output is great for most uses, then a blast to scan on turbo. Really turbo modes are just that ......a blast and not really for long periods of use. All things considered (size/output) it does put a lot of lights to shame imho .


----------



## Grijon (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you for the review, selfbuilt!


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 4, 2018)

Great review great flashlight


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 15, 2018)

Just purchased a Limited Edition. It is perfection. The quality is as perfect as ever before, and the new CREE XHP-70B emitters make this the most spectacular, perfectly crafted Pop Can Flood Monster imaginable with early 2018 technology.

If you’re wondering what to do with that spare, extra $179 reserved for a World-Class monster perfect quality soda can floodlight that can turn the haunted Overlook Hotel into brighter than daylight, this Thrunite TN36 Limited Edition is perfection. *Deep heartfelt thanks to the great Selfbuilt* for starting the revolution!

There is no donut hole and I got the Cool White.


----------



## richbuff (Mar 17, 2018)

search_and_rescue said:


> Just purchased a Limited Edition. It is perfection. The quality is as perfect... ... ...


Nice! Thanks for posting about the current version of this power flooder, and for the happy TN36 memories, too. 

I got my Thrunite TN36UTvn spec 1, XHP70, about 13,000 lumens, in Jan. 2016, the ceiling bounce monster of its time. I edced it for a few months. That's how excited I was about it. My most "beat up" light, from work horse use. My next dedicated flooder purchased was the TK75vnQ70, and next after that I got the X45vn XHP70.2, which is my current dedicated flooder. I use it almost every night. 

The TN36UT seemed big when I got it, but now it seems compact compared to 4 x XHP70.2 flashlights. 

I never met a dedicated power flooder that I didn't like; I have all of the eight dedicated power flooders that I purchased, each brings back many happy memories.


----------



## gearfreak.next (May 14, 2020)

selfbuilt said:


> You are right in this case - the anodizing is irrelevant on the TN36, since contact is made through the battery carrier end plate (as is the case on most lights with carriers). I've corrected that line in the review.
> 
> But for most of the flashlights I review, anodizing does matter - in the tailcap. ...



noob post (#3?)

So on my TN36 Limited... I cannot remove the tailcap... only the head from the body. 

There is a seam, seems like it should it be removable - can anyone confirm?

Maybe mine just got screwed on too tight at the factory.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 7, 2020)

gearfreak.next said:


> noob post (#3?)
> 
> So on my TN36 Limited... I cannot remove the tailcap... only the head from the body.
> 
> ...



Hi gearfreak.next. And :welcome:

I have not TN36 but TN30 2016. It's basically the same light but with different emitters. I use to separate the whole battery tube from the head and I think that is what's intended to do.

Best regards, Patric


----------



## bladesmith3 (Sep 7, 2020)

i have had 2 tn36 since they came out. the tailcap is sealed on both lights.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 7, 2020)

So many happy memories! This is my most beat up light. The tail cap is sealed. This topic thread is not sealed. That makes me happy!


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 9, 2020)

I am tempted to get TN 36 Limited edition with the stepless brightness function and turbo mode of 11000lm. It's available in desert tan color as well. The question is how efficient the CREE XHP70B LED is. Is it able to maintain a certain time (more or less) stable output at 8000lm? I have not yet seen any runtime graph of this light.


----------



## Sun Boy (Feb 24, 2021)

I am also considered the TN36 Limited. 

Can anyone tell me at what output you could run this light (say 1.5 hours) without it getting too warm. 

Thanks


----------

